# Truck Stops



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

*Car or Diesel Pumps*​
*Do you use the pumps with the passenger cars or the ones with the big rigs?*

I like flirting with disaster with the passenger cars945.00%Don't care what the big rigs think...gimme the room1155.00%


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

So, on my last trip to Mississippi, driving on both I-10 and I-20 I found myself at several truck stops when needing to refuel and getting in some tight binds refueling with the little cars. After nearly ripping the rear bumper off my Sydney, I decided next time I stop, I'm pulling in with the big rigs. I fueled up fine, no one said a word, but the looks from the other drivers seemed to tell a different story. I wanted to get your thoughts. What do you do? Some of you drive big rigs for a living...thoughts?

I know some travel stops are starting to put in "RV" pumps that are not in the diesel fueling area, but still separate from where the passenger cars fill up. Those make it an easy choice.

The last thing I want is to break some unwritten RV rule that may be out there.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

IMO, your money is as green as the truckers. As long as you don't doddle I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Not sure about down South, but here in the Northeast you get the cash price at the "little car" pumps when you pay with a credit or debit card. If you use a credit or debit card at the "BIG TRUCK" pumps, you pay an extra 4 cents a gallon. Not much, but every little bit helps.

I use the "little car" pumps, but I have a much smaller trailer.

DAN


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

we usually stop at a flyingJ, pilot, Loves etc. and I've found that in most cases the diesel pumps are located on an island that gives adequate room, even for my 295RE. But, I've passed by more than one "regular" gas station because there was No way I was going to get in and out. Besides, gives me a chance to hone my manuvering skills!! Now some folks behind me don't like the fact that I take up a whole Island or more, but unless the stop has an RV island for me to use, I figure that's the breaks, and they could always get in line in an island w/o a diesel pump.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

When I had the Diesel, I used the truck pumps whenever they were available. Usually it was me giving the Semi drivers dirty looks as they casually shopped while leaving their truck at the pumps... I've never felt pressured by the drivers, but some of the cashiers have been short on paitence when I don't understand what they want you to do to get the pump turned on. On the other hand on cashier in AZ gave me the corporate rate for the Diesel







which she really didn't have to do.

I have seen a few stations that clearly stated Semi's only, and then I simply took my buisness elsewhere.

Now I'm relegated to the gas pumps, but am small enough to get in and out easily....


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

You're lucky you have a diesel and have the option. Having a gasser I have no choice but to take the 310BHS through the little car pumps. I've made close calls several times, but I try my best to stick to Flying J, Pilot, and other large truck stop gas stations. Those usually have the biggest maneuvering area and they also don't have steep banks to get in and out of the pump area, I bent the bumper on my old trailer getting out of one before even though I went slow...scrapped.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

How do you use a truck pump at truck stops? I tried and it wanted a fleet card.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

My truck driver's opinion is that I have no problem with it. I do it with my Outback. Just try not to tie up the pump shopping etc. The expected practice amongst drivers would be to pull forward after fueling when you go in to pay. You wont be there long fueling because the flow rate is extremely fast. Be careful not to spray diesel all over yourself. You're going to get the fastest 30 gallons of fuel you've ever seen LOL! The big trucks are probably buying 150-200 gallons at a time so waiting for you to finish is no biggie. Then pull up and pay. You'll have to go inside to get the pump turned on because they are set up for fleet cards. Also ask for the cash discount price. The down side is that the fuel counter is usually busy and slow. It seems someone always has a problem with a fuel card. We have fuel at our terminals and I avoid truck stops because of all the congestion. Dont be afraid to try a smaller private truck stop instead of the big chains. They can be much more laid back and friendlier. Alot of times they'll have a good ole truckstop diner with some good food too. I use them when I have to but I generally detest big truck stops. Too congested and often times filled with creeps and degenerates.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Dub said:


> You're lucky you have a diesel and have the option. Having a gasser I have no choice but to take the 310BHS through the little car pumps. I've made close calls several times, but I try my best to stick to Flying J, Pilot, and other large truck stop gas stations. Those usually have the biggest maneuvering area and they also don't have steep banks to get in and out of the pump area, I bent the bumper on my old trailer getting out of one before even though I went slow...scrapped.


The RV island at Flying J does have gas as well as diesel, much easier to maneuver through with a trailer in tow than the "car" pumps. I fueled up there whenever possible on long trips when I had my gas Avalanche. With the diesel Silverado now, I have the option of the big rig island too if there isn't an RV island available.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Truck stop are great. Lots of room....normally a "subway" inside of a nice sandwich....and if you're really nice, you might get call "sugar" or "honey" by the gal behind the counter.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I like the truck stops for the room when they are available, plus I know most of the "good" stations along the routes I usually take. I have a gasser so dont tie up the diesel island, but the gas islands are sometimes bigger. If you do stop at a rest area or a truck stop, you can always strike up a conversation and ask one of the truck drivers. They are just regular people like the rest of us, and most of them will visit. Truckers spend a lot of time alone. Most of them know every good and bad truck stop that you will come across if they travel that area much and will tell you which ones are good and bad, accessible, clean, etc...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

truck stops........


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I have diesel truck.

My TV and OB are about 75% as long as a semi, so getting in an out of the "car" portion of service stations is a pain in the patooey.

Plus, the speed of the diesel pumps is phenomenal, but then that is a trade off when I have to walk all the way to the office/counter to give them my credit card, return to pick it up, and get their funky six-part receipts.

Still, the ease of pulling into and out of the truck islands makes my day, plus, with as many islands as the trucks have, it's a rare day that I have to wait to fuel.


----------

